# 1901 Iver Johnson Frame With Low Serial Number



## Handyman (Mar 29, 2016)

I recently picked up this early Iver frame with some unusual (to me) features.  After looking through the 1901 Catalog, and because it has a 24" frame, I believe I've identified it as a Model 68 Men's Roadster.  It has a great snowflake chainring and a heavy block chain.






The area on the frame where the chain adjuster threads through is smaller than more modern Ivers as are the chain adjusters themselves.





The seatpost has a collar and adjusting nut to tighten it on the seattube.





The left pedal arm has these two small screws next to the lock nut.  I don't think the BB is original to the bike.  The locknut shows evidence that it was once removed.  The drive on the chainring is round, not rectangular as the more modern Iver chainrings.





The front tube clearly shows where the Iver Johnson badge was and the mounting holes for the badge line up perfectly.  Notice the "flush" look of the top and bottom cones.





There was only one pedal on the frame and it has a "star" in the center.





Now here is where it gets interesting to me.  Notice the low serial #, check out the paragraph in Bill Smith's page concerning the approximate years/numbers, this # is quite low.  Also, what on earth are those cross hatches next to the serial #.  None of this information was visible until I took off some paint.  Could the marks have been factory applied?  Might they mean something?





In any case, it's an interesting find.  I may be interested in trades only for a similar frame with 1900/01/02 BB intact.
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Mar 29, 2016)

Here is the paragraph fro Bill Smith's *"Iver Johnson production dates by serial number" *page.

The *100,000*th bicycle was probably laid down just after the turn of the century. The bicycle market was very volatile in the first few years of the twentieth century so simply apportioning production between two serial numbers gives 1904 as the 100,000 break but in reality production during this time period as during any other could vary from year to year by a substantial amount due to general economic conditions or decisions made at the factory. Considering the data points available from this time period I would think the accuracy on this break is about plus or minus two years.


----------



## Junkhunter (Apr 11, 2016)

That's very cool. I'm curious about that star in the serial number also. could it have meant that it was destined to a specific vendor?


----------



## Handyman (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi junkhunter,
I agree, that "star" does look factory applied and I'm sure it meant something, however, with no decent records available, I don't think the meaning will ever surface.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 11, 2016)

Handyman said:


> ...with no decent records available, I don't think the meaning will ever surface...




I've always liked a good mystery.


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 11, 2016)

One of my old racing bikes from 1928/29 had the same similar markings.  I was told by
someone that it was the frame markers own mark that identified him.  He was usually 
special at what he did I guess and instead of numbers, would leave his own mark.


----------



## Handyman (Apr 12, 2016)

Now that is very interesting corbettclassics !  Very similar markings.  Your explanation of a possible reason for the markings does make sense.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Junkhunter (Apr 12, 2016)

Nice. Adds more to the mystery.......


----------



## bricycle (Apr 12, 2016)

When did they begin using the "V"badge, 1902?


----------



## Handyman (Apr 12, 2016)

I believe Iver Johnson introduced the "V" style badge in 1901 Bricycle.  1900 was a one year badge, followed by an updated badge for 1901.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bricycle (Apr 12, 2016)

thanks! I thought 1901 had something else.


----------



## Augusto (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi
I have a Iver Johnson frame with the Crank and pedal Serial Number 
255528 some body can tell me please what year was Made and how much worth?Thank you for your Help.


----------



## Handyman (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi Augusto,

I'd guess an Iver frame with serial #255528 would fall somewhere in the area of 1914ish.  Value is a tough thing to comment on without seeing it as so much depends on condition, how much original paint is left, how complete the frame is, etc.  Post a pic here and I'm sure we can come up with a rough value.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## anders1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Handyman said:


> I recently picked up this early Iver frame with some unusual (to me) features.  After looking through the 1901 Catalog, and because it has a 24" frame, I believe I've identified it as a Model 68 Men's Roadster.  It has a great snowflake chainring and a heavy block chain.
> 
> View attachment 299827
> 
> ...



I know this is a very old post. This wouldn’t possibly be for sale at this point? I have to ask. Being so early and and 24” frame, just what I like! Beautiful


----------

